# Περιβάλλον και ελευθεριακός συντηρητισμός



## Costas (Dec 14, 2009)

Μέρες που 'ναι (σύνοδος Κοπεγχάγης κλπ.), βάζω εδώ απόψεις του συντηρητικού-ελευθεριακού χώρου του Καναδά, που, ασχέτως αν συμφωνεί κανείς ή όχι, στην Ελλάδα δεν φτάνουν συχνά αναπτυγμένες εν εκτάσει, με τη μορφή άρθρων κλπ. (εκτός κι αν κάνω λάθος):

Ενάντια (σχεδόν) στην ανακύκλωση
Eat global, not local
Υπέρ της εντατικής τροφοπαραγωγής
Τα ΜΜΜ καταστρέφουν το περιβάλλον

Και η περιρρέουσα ιδεολογική ατμόσφαιρα του συντάκτη Kevin Libin [1] και του εντύπου [2], από τη Wikipedia (donate!).

Προς μετριαστές: αν δεν σας αρέσει εδώ, βάλτε το στο Political Animals.


----------

